# Logo drehen lassen? Nur wie...? HILFE



## angsthasen-gaming (12. Juni 2006)

hi leute,
ich manage unsere ClanSeite angsthasen-gaming.de und wollte nun nen bissl das Design verändern/verbessern.  Und zwar probiere ich schon seit längerer Zeit ein Logo drehen zu lassen. Mit dem Drehen meine ich NICHT so ein "einfaches" rotieren wie als würde sich so ein Kreis drehen. NEIN ,ich meine das ganz anders, halt schwer zu beschreiben und nen Beispiel, wie ich das meine, kann ich euch auch net zeigen. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, wie ich weiterkomme..... THX im voraus

Das Logo habe ich und ich kann es euch auch geben, wenn ihr mir helfen wollt.

Wer das irgendwie hinbekommt, oder es mir erklärt, von dem KÖNNTE ICH NEN KLEINEN BANNER AUF MEINE PAGE MACHEN ! Also, das Logo soll ich halt schön 3D drehen.......

e-mail:  steffel_1@gmx.de


----------



## zioProduct (12. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss nicht was ich will, ich weiss nicht wie ich es beschreiben kann, und ich weiss nicht ob ich mir zuerst einmal überlegen sollte, wie ich das ganze nun nochmal Korrekt formulieren soll?

Des weiteren denke ich, dass du das eher ins Jobforum posten solltest da du ja eher willst das Man dier das macht, auch wenn wir nicht wissen was machen... Du merkst, du bist nicht wirklich ein Vorbild, was das Fragestellen anbelangt 

Nunja, nun trotzdem zur Grundidee... Wenn du dein Logo als 3D Animation "drehen" willst, führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei, das Logo in 3D umzusetzen und dann ne Animation zu machen 
Ein 2D-Logo kannst du nicht in eine 3D Animation umwandeln, dases schick aussieht...

Also, kauf dir nen 3D Programm und versuch es selber, oder greif in deine Taschen und bezahl einen 3D-Artist das er dir das macht (Und dein grosszügiges Angebot von wegen einem kleinen Banner auf deiner Page, kannst du dir sparen, dass wird dich schon was kosten;-) )

mfg
ziop


----------

